# 3 across in a 2005 Nissan Altima?



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

I swear I searched before posting this, as I know how annoying these questions are. How I miss carseatdata.org!!

We just found out we have a surprise on the way, and DH is convinced there's no way we can fit 3 across in his Nissan Altima. I'm convinced that y'all are brilliant enough to prove him wrong.









The two we have now are peanuts, and I expect the third will be as well. At that point we will have:

-- 7yo, currently 39 pounds and 39 inches. May *possibly* hit 40 lbs in the next 8 months?? Currently FF Radian.
-- 3yo, currently just under 25 lbs (2 months shy of 3rd b-day) and RF Radian or ET
-- plus new baby

Between the Nissan and my car (2002 Highlander) we have these car seats:

3 Radian 65s
1 Evenflo Triumph
Graco bucket seat (snugride, NOT 30)

I'd much rather buy all new car seats if needed before dishing out the dough for a minivan. I'd appreciate any thoughts on arrangements in either car or suggestions for new seats to buy. I do plan on going to the store to test everything out, but we don't want to tell the kids yet and DH is already online car-shopping!


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

I always hear people say Radian when they are talking about fitting 3 across the back seat. They seem to be more narrow than other brands.

Congratulations!


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks!









I got the Radian originally because of all the good things I'd read and then got 2 more because I loved it so much more than the Evenflo. But it does seem as though the in-between space is a bit of a squeeze. Can I put them side by side and a bucket on the end? I think I've read good things about the Cocorro fitting into tight spaces, too??


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

A Radian and a Graco MyRide, when facing the same direction, actually take up less room than two Radians. Are you set on a bucket for baby, or could you put 3yo in RF Radian, baby in RF MyRide, and 7yo in booster?


----------



## CelloMomCars (Nov 8, 2011)

Here's a list of car seats complete with measurements.

And I saw a Volvo booster seat, 15 inches wide. Not cheap; but less expensive than buying a new car.

If you must buy a new car, look for one where the back seat is flat: it's much easier to distribute three car seats when the seat bottom isn't sculpted like the Rockies.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

First: CONGRATS!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mosaic*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


The Coccoro is VERY narrow (15" I think compared to the Radian's 17"). The disadvantage is, of course, is that it is not long lasting. When do your Radians expire? If you're open to a convertible from the beginning you could either try the three across Radian or two Radians and the Coccoro (but a newborn recline in the Radian takes a lot of front/back space you may not have). In the future, you might want to look at the BubbleBum booster for your oldest--- it's an inflatable (totally safe) booster that is only 13" wide. The problem with boosters is that you not only need their width, you need enough width to get a child's hand in between the seats to buckle. If you can have it so the booster buckle is not next to a carseat buckle, you'll have less accidental unbuckling.


----------

